# What brand framing gun?



## Fauker_9 (May 11, 2006)

What brand framing guns do you use? Looking to leave bostitch and buy a fleet of possibly hitachi. I started with bostitch because they are inexpensive and you can get bostitch nails almost anywhere, however the maintainance is really getting old. My crew hammers my tools and I need one that can take a little abuse. I tryed a few max superframers, they have held up pretty well, no head leaks or anything, but they just dont have a good feel, they slack in the toenailing department also. I'd like to hear some reviews from some brandname loyalists.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I love my hitachi... Make sure you dont get the new "fancy" ones that lowes carries... Get the original NR83A. I prefer the one WITHOUT the selectable trigger and then I always take the spring out.  Framer buddy of mine still has his first hitachi, I dont know how many times he has fixed it (if any) but it is about 15 years old.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have an hatachi,not a full time framer here,but the gun has served me well. I have used the paslode power master/framer and I did like it. I have one sitting new in a box,maybe I will use it someday.


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

my 30 year old duo fast cn137 just got stolen.just bought a campbell hausefeild at the local volunteer fire department auction and it works great so far.for how long i do not know.wanted a hitachi but had to support the fire department.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

bostich


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

tried a bostich 10 years ago and was very unimpressed


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Paslode for me.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the porter cable fr350a it seems like nothing can kill this gun.I have used the paslode to but I like the way the porter cable feels better.

Dave


----------



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

Hitachi NR83A. Powerful - Durable - Need we say more!? Been using Hitachi for over 15yrs. and wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## cochran63 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Bostich*

I use bostich. From my experience they are very tough and dependable. I have e n80's that are over 15 years old and still shoot hard. In the past few years I upgraded to the plastic coilated nail guns that use a full round head. They seem to be pretty descent, bot not nearly as good as the older guns.


----------



## TMAN677 (Nov 13, 2006)

hitachi , 20 yrs old still fired great/ just picked up 2 yr old nr83a for $200/ hardly used that drives nails with a crisp pop / slides are kranky on these guns /so don't use more than 1 clip


----------



## Fauker_9 (May 11, 2006)

I think I'll be heading down to western tool to grab a few Hitachi's, I've yet hear a bad review of their guns. we'll see. Do you suppose I'll get them to knock down the price any if I buy five?


----------



## Lefty Lucy (Mar 21, 2006)

Fauker_9 said:


> Do you suppose I'll get them to knock down the price any if I buy five?


No, but I bet you could save a gang of cash if you bought Ridgid framers.


----------



## Fauker_9 (May 11, 2006)

Used one of my buddies ridgid framers last week, never ever would I buy one of those guns unless I was looking to put a serious hault on production. It feels like you lose 3 gallons of air for every shot.


----------



## Mykey44 (Oct 10, 2006)

I like Paslode, I use both air and cordless.


----------



## rick4u2000 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a Hitachi, nothing but great reviews...


----------



## fastg60 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've been using my PC for several years with zero problems, just give it a drop of lube every couple days of use...


----------



## Fred Nicholson (Oct 25, 2006)

*Framers*

I use paslodes and love em. A tool test I read the other day recomended Hatachi though.


----------



## Fauker_9 (May 11, 2006)

Just talked to a guy yesterday who uses paslodes too, he swears buy them, after talking to him this gun is now in the running..

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/paslode/F-350S/


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Compare the size of the end of the hitachi to almost everything else out there and it will be smaller... I personally cannot stand the guns with the HUGE ass ends. Imposible to get into tight spaces. 
Just go and buy 1 hitachi and put it in the mix with your crew... Wait a few days and see if they fight over it. Bet they will.


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Framed ten years. I tried several guns. I always go back to paslode for framing.


----------



## tdb729 (Aug 10, 2005)

All Paslodes for me


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

cmwacasey said:


> my 30 year old duo fast cn137 just got stolen.


My first nail gun was a cn137. I had it up until about 8 years ago. I replaced twice, the second time I had to use a set of _may they'll work_ rings I had shipped in from AZ. After the rebuild, that beeaouch would blow the end right off a 2X4.

Later in it's life, the fellas used to call it the boat anchor.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Just bought a passlode gas framer. I've had 3 other gas framers and a few passlode air framers and have to say they're a good gun.

Bob


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Hitachi is the only thing people use out here, If someone has something else, they have to explain why.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Started w/ a Bostitch Coil... very heavy, slow, clumsy, and weak.
Moved to a Senco stick & loved it. But the firing pin broke after a year, so I moved to a Hitachi- the new "pretty" one. every one of my guys love it. The only downside is no rafter hook, so it spends it's days in the mud building decks. 
(Side note, I emailed them about that & they were like, "wow, that's a really good idea" ~ check their new gas powered guns for a hook)

We also picked up a full head plastic strip Ridgid last year. Nice features & fairly powerful, but no one uses it unless they have to! It's the back-up. It's like having someone shooting at you while you're shooting into the lumber. And it's not as powerful as the Hitachi.

FWIW
~Matt


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

BreyerConstruct said:


> , so I moved to a Hitachi- the new "pretty" one. every one of my guys love it. The only downside is no rafter hook, so it spends it's days in the mud building decks.
> (Side note, I emailed them about that & they were like, "wow, that's a really good idea" ~ check their new gas powered guns for a hook)


You can buy a hook at HD or a nail supplier.


Always hitachi I have shot Senco's, Makita (back when they tried to sell cheap knock offs') ,Bostich, old ass Hilti guns,Porter cable. The list goes on. 
I can't shoot any other gun without thinking why and I not using a Hitachi. With 3 nails per second why would a framer want to shot any other gun?


----------



## Nail Geek (Jan 5, 2007)

Hitachi will not disappoint. 
They don’t make the NR83A model any more, you can only get the NR83A2 or the NR83A2(S). If you like the old school Hitachi (which most of us do) get the NR83A2(S) model if you can. It doesn’t have the depth control in the safety, instead it’s one sold piece if. I’ve heard some complaints about the safety linkage on the A2 depth of drive control wearing out, creating too much play in the safety arm. If the depth of drive feature isn’t a big deal go with A2(S). If it is you could get an aftermarket flush attachment to fit.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

My first framing guns in the late 70's were Duo-Fast, don't even know if they're still made. Now for what I do around the house I use a Bostich.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a hitachi the older model and its been a champ. I also have used the passload and liked it. I got a new passload from a lowes in kansas over the net. Brand new first for 130.00, was going to get two, but ended up with only one as it was the last in stock at the time of the sale,

I haven't used it yet just sits in the self in the box... Someday..


----------



## brownie77 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hitachi all the way... Far lighter and more powerful than anything I've used in the past. 

I remember using BIG bostich guns with 50lb of hose attached (early 80's), and thinking how great they were.... How times have changed.


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've used the lighter version on the hitachi's.....they work good for fast framing. Not very good for toe-nailing.....too much recoil. 

The pasloads are a good gun, a bit heavier....but shoot every time. 

I've got a DeWalt....its a good gun, sometimes shoots doubles.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*RE: Framing Guns*

[ deleted ]


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

Bostich for me actually all my guns are Bostich no problems.


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

i like the hitachi too. I get a satisfied feeling looking down at the ground and seeing millions of little white and yellow plastic chunks after a hard days work.

The paslode power master is kinda bulky and top heavy, I recall having problems getting it to fit in places i felt that a nailer should fit. I had one that was a complete hunk of crap, but it held alot of nails.

The senco frame pro is a good value gun, they'll take a heck of alot of abuse and are usually the cheapest at HD.


----------



## BlenderWizard (Mar 21, 2006)

My framers use Hitachis, but I like paslodes


----------



## bluestone (Jan 26, 2007)

Senco all the way, toughest out there. Heavier than hitachi but I have some over twenty years old, gone through my crew, some seal kits, and nothing else


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 6, 2007)

For a framing gun, Hitachi. I've used the Bostitch and the Porter Cable they both broke after a year, I've had one of my Hitachi guns for seven years and all I have had to fix is the driver once and the slide once. If you don't do much framing I would recomend the Porter Cable, if you hardly ever frame and don't want to use your hammer I would get the paslode.


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

HITACHI HITACHI HITACHI

did I mention HITACHI


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

All hitachi 1 framer nr90(a little heavier but i have a flexeel hose which is like a cordless) very powerful strong. 3 finishers 15,16 and 18 ga. The 15 and 16 ga. have dust blowers on them which really comes in handy at times. 1 coil nailer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

When I first started my business I had every intention on buying 4 of the new hitachi's . My salesman asked if I would not mind trying a DEWALT very skeptical at first Itryed them they work great . Ino longer have to watch a guy fumble around to fix a nail jamming problem again . they make the clip detach for easy fixing its perfect,it also works great for toe nailing dont think I'll ever use another gun plus they are about half the price of hitachi and they are guaranteed for a year.:clap: oh ya they must shoot clipped head nails or it will miss fire.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Hitachi kicks a$$! It's fast and clean, and durable. Is Senco a bad word around here? I've got an ancient SN65 that's been inservice @ 15 yrs and is a little slow, but reliable. I give it to the newbies to use, and it's rock solid. Same nails as the hitachi.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 19, 2007)

dewalt sucks ass, dont think of it all, well i never used then, i just bought a dou-fast, between that and the HItchis, you cant really go wrong... dewalts and production made, hit or miss,,, ****y i think its a gamble..


----------



## joeco129 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have many Porter Cable FR350's and love them... my crew too... they get beat and keep working... just keep them oiled and your all set... I also use Porter Cable finish nailers and brads... I like PC products... It would be nice if the came out with some cordless models...


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Rigid?*

Anyone tried the Rigid? Looks well-built and well-designed and has the rafter/belt hook.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

*Makita*

Hey guys I have two Senco stick nailers, 1 Bostich stick nailer, 2 Bostich coil nailers, and a Makita coil nailer that is just unbeliveable. You should look into the Makita it has been a great gun.


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

I see almost everyone here in Southern California using the Hitachi. I recently bought another gun and had a gift card for Home Cheapo and wanted to buy a Hitachi, but the only one the had was the one without the depth adjustment so I ended up buying the Ridgid one instead. Works great and it comes with a lifetime service agreement. Even came with a hook to hang off my bags or from a rafter or whatever.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

I had senco nail guns and they are basically indestructable, but lacked the power for LVLs and such. Now I have 2 hitachi guns, 5 Paslodes, a fasco and a Max. IMO the paslodes hit the hardest, but I am getting sick of replacing the piston o-rings (and they get oiled daily). I am looking at switching all over to Rigid because of the warranty and the fact that there is no good place for a hook on a Paslode.
When it comes to staplers I will stick with the newer Paslodes.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Yeah...One more thing. When it comes to buying Dewalt, Paslode, or Senco. Do not buy them from Depot or Lowes. They are NOT the same gun. They are basically the home owners version.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm gonna swing by the depot and grab me a framing gun. Will let you know which one and why when I know.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

Ted W said:


> I'm gonna swing by the depot and grab me a framing gun. Will let you know which one and why when I know.


Awwww right then, I ended up getting a Senco. I don't remember the model but it's clipped head and was marked down from $159 to $129 at Lowes, AND it came with a free brad nailer which I didn't know about till I got to work and opened the box. 
Free Stuff, Cool! :clap: 

At first it (the framer) would hiss for a moment before shooting, and oil blowing out an opening on the top of the tool, but I think I just put too much oil in it becaused it stopped doing that after a couple of sticks of nails. I'm using #10 coated sinkers as I'm mostly toenailing. At 110 lbs of pressure from my PC pancake compressor I still have to go back and whack about half the nails the rest of the way in, which is kind of annoying.

Obviously, I don't know how it will stand up to abuse, but give me time.


----------



## travish (Mar 6, 2007)

CheckmateOhio said:


> Oh Yeah...One more thing. When it comes to buying Dewalt, Paslode, or Senco. Do not buy them from Depot or Lowes. They are NOT the same gun. They are basically the home owners version.


As far as paslode its the same gun. Also, the 350S has a hook, are you talking about older ones?

You mentioned the new paslode staplers, how are they for you? I'm looking pretty seriously at them


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

I love my Paslode stick.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

travish said:


> As far as paslode its the same gun. Also, the 350S has a hook, are you talking about older ones?
> 
> You mentioned the new paslode staplers, how are they for you? I'm looking pretty seriously at them


My tools are outside year round and the Paslodes DO hold up well. I do have to have the o rings rebuilt on the nail guns quite often. Part of that is because they are being shot too fast at times and they can't take too much of that. My nail guy fixes them on site for practically nothing since he is a Paslode rep. As for the staplers. I bought all new 2 years ago and have not had to have them worked on at all. The older models would have driver problems every now and then, but not bad.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, my yard fixes the Paslodes for free if you buy enough nails /staples from them. Those companies make more money off the nails than the guns. They used to give the guns away if you bought enough nails.


----------



## pn70 (Jun 11, 2006)

> Oh Yeah...One more thing. When it comes to buying Dewalt, Paslode, or Senco. Do not buy them from Depot or Lowes. They are NOT the same gun. They are basically the home owners version.


I would think that when a manufacturer sets up to make a certain model that they would tool up/setup to make for example 100,000 Nail guns regardless of which retailer they end up at?

I find it hard to believe that they might toolup for 70,000 pieces for Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, etc...and then toolup for just the mom and pop lumberyards. Makes no sense to me.

Do you have any proof that the same exact model from a Lowes would be less quality from a Mom and Pop lumber yard?

I can understand that the service bites at the mega stores but don't see how it is beneficial for the mfr to offer the identical model to mega stores and local stores while trying to degrade/cheapen models going strictly to the mega stores.

I would think for instance that the LS1013FL makita scms was $80.00 cheaper at my home depot over the local lumberyard because home depot buys hundreds at a time but I may be wrong.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

3 senco pro framer something....love em
3 paslode framer.....love em
1 paslode cordless framer.... testy but i love her
2 porter cable framer........were my first. but they still work. one i had to rebuild but had no problems doing it myself.

and they all use the same bullet:w00t:


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

pn70 said:


> I would think that when a manufacturer sets up to make a certain model that they would tool up/setup to make for example 100,000 Nail guns regardless of which retailer they end up at?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that they might toolup for 70,000 pieces for Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, etc...and then toolup for just the mom and pop lumberyards. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> ...


your right. they aren't any different:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

vwovw said:


> your right. they aren't any different:thumbsup:


I can't quite remember the model numbers, but I believe the Dewalt guns were the ones that had a different color head. The guns were the same model number, but were built slightly different and were distinguished by the head color. 
Also, the senco framepro was in fact different. I believe they even changed a number on the model #.
And when it comes to the Paslodes The model # has been the same for 10 years or so, but the gun has been changing throughout and they are redesigning it yet again. Look at the nosing, the track, and the driver from an old gun to a new gun. Now I don't know how they are different at the Depot, but that is what my sales rep told me. And he didn't just say that to get the sale since he sells them to me for $100 less than the Depot sells them. 
Anyone here use the Positive Placement gun from Paslode ? They started making them a few years back and were using the leftover framing guns from the 90's to convert them into these guns, then when they were all used up they "redesigned" them into the new version.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know about the guns but I do know that faucets and shower valves from HD/Lowes/whatever are different than those at the plumbing supply house.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

well i repair pretty much all of my own tools. Bosch, Milwaukee, Skill worm drives, Makita, Porter cable, Senco, Paslode. and they have the same replacement parts. i have multiples of these tools some bought at local tool crib type places or small tools suppliers or I buy them at the department box stores like HD Lowes Menards.. tools that i will not buy unless i'm in a jam. ryobi rigid dewalt air tools or bostich air tools.


----------



## TonK (Mar 14, 2007)

Paslode and Paslode Impulse


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

CheckmateOhio said:


> Oh Yeah...One more thing. When it comes to buying Dewalt, Paslode, or Senco. Do not buy them from Depot or Lowes. They are NOT the same gun. They are basically the home owners version.


I agree.

This guy who worked only on one job before he was sent packing had a Dewalt framing nailer. It's only fires a single shot. Every time you fire one nail, you had to release the trigger otherwise it wouldn't fire again. Nailing sheer panel or sheething would suck.


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

Prove it.



CheckmateOhio said:


> Oh Yeah...One more thing. When it comes to buying Dewalt, Paslode, or Senco. Do not buy them from Depot or Lowes. They are NOT the same gun. They are basically the home owners version.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, I gotta agree, that doesn't sound right. If it has a model number on the side that matches one from somewhere else, it's the same gun. Check closely though, there might be just a slight variance in the model number to prove what he says.

Always ran Hitachi NR83A. IMO best gun period. People here in NE love the Bostich, and I try to convert them. No takers yet, but more Hitachi's are showing up.

Most nailers I own are Hitachi. My best value gun is an old Bostich brad nailer I bought just to do some cabinet or something. It's been in production mode for a long time. Has never broke. I never oil it. Actually, I never oil any of my guns, LOL. I'm so bad to my tools.

Worst gun is a senco stapler that has never nailed correctly. overshoots the crown and leaves it proud. I have replaced everything. I bought a Hitachi stapler and never looked back. Give that sucker some air volume and I guarantee the Hitachi stapler shoots 20 staples a second.


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hobroom, I got the skinny from a paslode rep that the Home Cheapo brand paslode or any other name brand is a knock off!! He wont even work on the paslode from Cheapo's. I bought one from there once, I tear them down all the time to clean them, different parts, cheaper of course, It's the only gun in my arsenal that breaks down. The o rings wear out fast and the firing mechanism is junk. As for the other brand names, check the model #'s, they are'nt the same as a lumber yards equiptment, they are specially designed for homeowner use and are priced cheaper to entice sales!!
Paslode all the way, aint no other way:thumbup: been using them for many years, I have 2 guns that have framed 50 houses, clean em regularly, learn how to work on them, hook em on and go!!


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay, if the model number is different, fair enough, they could be different inside.

But in the power tools I've bought from Home "Cheapo" (LOL) have the exact same model numbers as the manufacturer's official website as the tool manufacturer. same internal parts, same same. Never experienced this mysterious line of special "contractor grade" versions of the tools sold at special locations.

I've heard this rumour before, but never seen an actual example to verify that it's true.


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Im going to Cheapo tomorrow, gonna settle this once and for all!!
The rep I spoke of has been a friend for 25 years, he showed me the difference in parts from gun to gun, so Im convinced, Ill check the models for bostich framers, and read the warrantee info in the box.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Was looking into a Bostitch Framer, but after having borrowed a Hitachi, that's where I'm heading to. 

Not that there's anything wrong with Bostitch (I'd only use Bostitch for Roofing Guns and nothing else, they are unbeatable), but a Hitachi is like a Skil WormDrive...classic, proven and hardcore.

I was thinking about buying one of the older 83 models and having it completely rebuilt.

Questions:

1. For sheating and framing, what's better, stick or coil? 

I'd assume that coil guns are better because of less loading and more compact size and I believe that their lighter. 

Sticks must be good for something because they seem to be the norm for framing crews. I just want to know why. 




2. Older Hitachi (NR83A2(S)) vs New Hitachis (those ugly green monsters that look like they belong in a "My First Tool Kit" toy sets)?

As you can see, I'm more partial to the industrial look and feel of the older model.




3. Round Head nails vs Clipped Head nails? 

Personally, I don't see the benefit in clipped head nails and seem them having a big disadvantage being that there's less area of coverage to hold down the stock. 



4. What features are most important? 

Example: depth adjustment, jam clearability, rafter hooks, etc...



5. Pneumatic gun oil bad for guns? 

A buddy of mine never lubed his guns before we used them. When I brought in my own lube and lubed his guns he told me to not do it, that his tool repair guy told him that the oil was bad for them. 

I told him he had to be absurd. The guy was in the business of repairing tools, I wouldn't trust him with maintenance...where's the profit in him not seeing me again. Then my buddy suggested that it's probably a saw dust contamination issue that it get's into the gun somehow and clogs up the insides with the oil. 

I told him that roofing shingles (my area of expertise) gunk up the nose and we still plow through...we just clean the noses with WD-40 at the end of everyday and that tar is way more problematic than sawdust. 

I ignored him, lubed the guns anyway and the guns performed flawlessly (instead of jamming up alot like they did before I cleaned them out). 

Do you guys lube them daily (3 drops in the morning) or do you "not" lube them regularly? 



Lastly, I want a gun that I just load, lube and bang away with. If it jams, I want to be able to clear it quick. I want to be able to load it quickly and conveniently. I want it to be bulletproof.

So far, Hitachi seems to be the one with Bostitch next in line. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Nr83a best for framing.
Newer model probably better, but no need to shoot longer nails...
Stick nails best for framing, coil loaded something might be better for sheathing.
Qualities to look for? lightweight, durable, and toenail = hitachi 
nail jams... senco clears a jam easiest, but I rarely get them and use old nails frequently.
Clip or full head? we must use full head.
a pneumatic gun should be dripped every day, and through the course of a day if you can think of it.
Almost cheaper to by new as make a big repair or complete rebuild, here.
Yes, if you're putting down lots of asphalt gotta wd-40 the mech during the day and soak w diesel and scrub at end of day.
r


----------



## RockRanger (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a ridgid. I got it cause it shoots the widest range of nail sizes of the guns I found. I don't frame everyday and usually I am using what ever nails I find laying on the jobsite. In two years I have maybe shot 5 boxes of nails with it so its not used much. It works OK. It is big and heavy, I would get a Hitachi if I had it to do over again.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was always my impression as well, but recently I've been using one on the job I'm on, and I really like it. the only bad thing I can say about it is that the depth of drive is rather inconvenienly placed and harder to work than most others out there.






> 3. Round Head nails vs Clipped Head nails?
> 
> Personally, I don't see the benefit in clipped head nails and seem them having a big disadvantage being that there's less area of coverage to hold down the stock.


It's very possable that code in your area requires full round head nails.



> 4. What features are most important?
> 
> Example: depth adjustment, jam clearability, rafter hooks, etc...


depth of drive is pretty usefull at times, but it has to be easy to use, or it never will get used. the nr83 is pretty easy to work, as is bostich and dewalt. haven't really played around with many of the others. Jam clearablity is nice, although IMO, a good gun shouldn't jamb enough to make it a necessity. I worked with a MAX gun that had the flap door to clear jambs- which was easy, and I see why the engineers put so much time into designing that particular feature- you are going to be using it a lot. Rafter hooks are nice, and are definitly a necessity on any gun, or saw for that matter, but it's easy enough to add a hook to any of the guns that it wouldn't make much of a difference. if the manufacturer includes a hook, they should make it big enough to fit over 2 1/4 stock in order to hang on engineered floor joists and roughcut. I suppose that there are times that having the safety switch on the side to switch between bounce nail and single nail would be nice for when there is an increased chance of a bounce nail situation. no way I'd be willing to switch out a trigger, but I might be willing to flip the little switch. The blower button on Hitachi's finish gun is pretty nice, and I'd like to see more guns with that feature. 


> 5. Pneumatic gun oil bad for guns?
> 
> A buddy of mine never lubed his guns before we used them. When I brought in my own lube and lubed his guns he told me to not do it, that his tool repair guy told him that the oil was bad for them.
> 
> ...


I've been able to tell when a gun hasn't been lubed because it isn't shooting right. put oil in and it works great.




> Lastly, I want a gun that I just load, lube and bang away with. If it jams, I want to be able to clear it quick. I want to be able to load it quickly and conveniently. I want it to be bulletproof.
> 
> So far, Hitachi seems to be the one with Bostitch next in line.
> Thanks.


I'm pretty happy wit the green monster Hitachi, it would be probably my top pick for a framer of the guns I've used, including the the nr83. The bostich I've used was nice except for the trigger- it had a bar that locked the trigger until the tip was fully depressed (which required considerably more pressure than any other gun that I know of). it was the bounce nail trigger, but you couldn't just pull the trigger and bounce nail. You had to place the tip up to the work, pull the trigger, keep it depressed, then bounce nail. On the other hand, I've played with a bostich in the store that the trigger didn't do that. other than that and the larger recoil than most guns, the bostich seems like a really good gun, and even if I didn't use it for framing, if i had the money, I'd buy the gun as a postive placement gun, mainly because of it's abuility to fire full 16 commons in hanger applications.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys. Appreciate it. Very helpful.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

TMAN677 said:


> hitachi , 20 yrs old still fired great/ just picked up 2 yr old nr83a for $200/ hardly used that drives nails with a crisp pop / slides are kranky on these guns /so don't use more than 1 clip


Had this problem with the slides also. Two clips and the back one would ride up on the front clip causing it to jam. Noticed that the collar on top of the slide to keep the clips from falling out was more than a 1/8 inch away from the top of the nails. Tapped it down to under an 1/8 and no more jam ups. You want the collar low enough to keep the back clip from riding up over the front. After 15 years or so, this is really the only complaint I've had with Hitachi's.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 21, 2006)

Ooops...senile old man brain fart...the back clip rides underneath the the front clip.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

*guns*

loved my old Doufast it was well balanced and toenailed really well.Sold it.(stupid) and bought a bostich coil nailer, hate it. It is a pain to load. and doesn't toenail worth a


----------



## canuck88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Paslode nailers are the best I've ever used, mind you most have been finishing nailers...


----------



## landcons (Aug 7, 2007)

My oldest Hitachi framer is 12 years old , I have always loved it even when the Bostich fans around here complained about the plastic pieces flying and the hissing from the trigger if you didn't hold it down all the way. The only problems I ever had were after about 5 years of very little oiling the driver broke, I replaced it and its been great, the other problem was caused by one of my guys dropping it and breaking a portion of the magazine. Since then I have bought another nr83a and a green monster when they first came out , which the oldest guy on the crew always takes because its a lot lighter. The green monster doesn't seem to nail through multiple lvl's as well as the nr83a but that may have been 16s 3 1/2 vs 12s 3 1/4 also.
I have also noticed with my Hitachi roofer that in the winter when its cold up here on the canadian border in NH, the hitachi rarely freezes up, where all the bostich guns seem to have problems, there were no hitachi guns up here when I moved here , and now they are starting to change to Hitachi as the nails are being caried at lumberyards. I let a roofing company that was subbing for me use my Hitachi one winter when their guns were freezing up , next thing you know they had 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## Ntxnaildriver (Aug 6, 2007)

I have used Duofast for about 10 years now. Never had a problem other than regular maintenance. They have really taken the abuse. Now that Pasolode has bought out Duofast you get the best of both worlds.


----------

